# Yet Another Nutrient Calculator



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yet Another Nutrient Calculator

does anyone use this website for calculating the Nutrient for planted aquarium? is it accurate?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes and I love it. Also, its referred to regularly by the guys at the Barr Report so I assume it to be accurate. Or you can do the calculations on your own....


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thats pretty cool 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, that's a good one. The calculations are fairly simple so most of the calculators on the web work fine. This one just has some nice options.


----------

